
MediaGoblin: Double your campaign contributions for the next 10k - emperorcezar
http://mediagoblin.org/news/10k-campaign-matching.html
======
specialkevin
In case anyone was curious what MediaGoblin is here is a video with an
overview and update on the project. It was given at a local Python user group
meeting.

<http://www.pyvideo.org/video/1418/mediagoblin-update>

